# Opinions on a boat? Jacks Plastic Cataraft?



## Nanko (Oct 20, 2020)

Just depends on tube condition and how much $ you need to put into repair. That frame is terrifying. I’ve got nothing but good to say about JPW tubes in general. Except the PVC does not roll/ store well especially in the cold.


----------



## Susswein (Aug 24, 2020)

Could be 16" tubes from a cutthroat. The lopro fittings alone are worth close to the asking price.


----------



## jamesthomas (Sep 12, 2010)

JPW boats are tough as nails. Yeah, the frame sucks but there is a lot of tube and fittings that could be reused to make a proper frame.


----------



## LSB (Mar 23, 2004)

If you dont buy it I will


----------



## okieboater (Oct 19, 2004)

I have JPW cutthroat tubes for years and for me they have been bomber.
Know quite a few rafting buds with the bigger JPW tubes and never heard anything bad from them


----------



## kayakingphotog (May 25, 2007)

I have a 16' Big Daddy. Bought it in 1990. Been down countless rivers and has never let me down. I also have a 12' and 10' JPW cats that I use on smaller rivers. Yes they are all tough as nails. If you have tube issues on your new cat you can always send it to JPW and they will replace all of your D-Rings and fix any issue for a minimal charge and you are left w/a new cat........


----------



## MNichols (Nov 20, 2015)

For 300 bucks you can't go wrong. Redo the frame (where are the oarstands LOL), that thing is an entrapment / laceration hazard, and you've got a cheap starter boat.


----------



## MT4Runner (Apr 6, 2012)

All day long. I'd buy it and I'm not even a cat-boater.

Buy a pair of new full-length (~6-7') longitudinal bars and you've got plenty of surplus there for your crossbars.
The crossbar lopro fittings should land on the long bars, not the other way around like the pic.

The webbing is an entrapment hazard, too, but plenty of material there to work with for other purposes.


----------



## radoskier (Nov 27, 2010)

Good stuff. It seems that the consensus is that you guys are all going to buy this thing if I don't. I'm definitely going to switch out the frame but it looks like there are enough bars for me to make a frame for my trib 9.5 which is something I've been wanting to do for a long time. Going to be a fun project this summer....see you guys on the alberton gorge!


----------



## Sparks1000 (Jul 5, 2018)

Buy it and buy some NRS crossbars and take all of those lopros off. You can make a pretty good frame with the amount of those fittings. Just put it this way, I counted 14 fittings. Those are the older ones but the new ones sell for $30 each. That alone is worth it.


----------



## k2andcannoli (Feb 28, 2012)

That frame looks perfect for lounging around on the lake...and definitely gives merit to the "never been on a river" claim.


----------



## LSB (Mar 23, 2004)

radoskier said:


> see you guys on the alberton gorge!


Lets go. I would have been there last weekend but I couldnt get anybody to go with me. Had to do Petty to Rest Stop solo instead.


----------



## radoskier (Nov 27, 2010)

LSB said:


> Lets go. I would have been there last weekend but I couldnt get anybody to go with me. Had to do Petty to Rest Stop solo instead.


I'll keep you posted!


----------



## MT4Runner (Apr 6, 2012)

Didja get it?


----------



## GrizDave (Nov 20, 2020)

I had a Daddy cat in 1990 until 2008. A though a nails boat 16 ft and 24 inch tubes I don’t know how many miles on it when I sold it. Numerous trios in NC on the Nolichucky natahela and French Broad Rivers. It was my guide boat for smallmouth fly fishing and whitewater you can not hurt these boats and JPW service is great. 
I sold the boat a year after moving to WY. Buy the boat it is worth the risk and price


----------



## Brent Ricks (Aug 30, 2013)

radoskier said:


> What are your guys opinions on Jacks Plastic catarafts? I found one online for $300 that looks to be in good shape so swinging by on Tuesday to possibly pick it up. Seller has little info on the boat other than it hold air and that it spent its life on a lake....am I about to score big time? Thanks guys! Also what size does it look like to you? Seller says its 11.5 but I'm thinking its bigger than that. Here's a picture
> Thanks!
> View attachment 63385


Do it ASAP 
Killer price
Patch it if it leaks.
I have a 1992 Jacks in fine shape.


----------



## radoskier (Nov 27, 2010)

MT4Runner said:


> Didja get it?


I'm currently on a ski trip but am heading to grab it on Tuesday....I put down a deposit so they will hold it for me. Stokkkked


----------



## LRBBCO (Aug 6, 2018)

My first boat was a very, very well used '89 Big Daddy. That old gal has seen miles of water and western CO sun. JPW produces the toughest tubes around in my opinion. Let us know how those treat you!


----------



## MT4Runner (Apr 6, 2012)

You got a great deal, at worst you like it, run it for a couple years and sell it for three times what you paid for it. At best, it’s part of your permanent Fleet


----------



## radoskier (Nov 27, 2010)

Bought the boat and getting it rigged up. Is a tad wide....haha but it's going to be fun. It's my first time putting together a frame so I'm having a good time. Might make it a little narrower than it is now but that should be easy to do but also want to be able to use the frame on bigger tubes when the time comes to upgrade. Here's a pcture of it in it's current state.


----------



## jamesthomas (Sep 12, 2010)

Looking good. What is the distance between the tubes. Before you put it in the water you need to create some spreader bars for the drop tubes. If you take a lateral hit those will fold/fail without that support. Should be easy to do with lo pros and some tubes.Absolute minimum front and rear and 3 or even 4 would be better still. Will end up being kind of a nice versatlle set up. I would for sure think about getting some shorter cross bars for those tubes. The long ones pictured would be awesome for a larger set of tubes.


----------



## cupido76 (May 22, 2009)

radoskier said:


> Bought the boat and getting it rigged up. Is a tad wide....haha but it's going to be fun. It's my first time putting together a frame so I'm having a good time. Might make it a little narrower than it is now but that should be easy to do but also want to be able to use the frame on bigger tubes when the time comes to upgrade. Here's a pcture of it in it's current state.
> View attachment 63979


If you don't want to cut your cross bars down yet in case you're going to run bigger tubes, just move the drop rails in so the side rails are pretty much out to the edge of the tubes.

If you want to run shorter oars just turn your oarlocks around so they are inside the side rails and tilt them up to get the correct oar angle.


----------



## LSB (Mar 23, 2004)

I dont think it looks too wide. But you probably could stand to scoot the tubes in a little anyway. Do what James said and get a couple of lower bars too. The Trailhead has all that stuff in stock. Oars, Towers etc...


----------



## radoskier (Nov 27, 2010)

Little update on this one... was able to use the long bars as cross bars and bought some 80inch bars that will be able to also go on a raft but overall feeling good about the purchase. Didnt have to buy a single lowpro....


----------



## MNichols (Nov 20, 2015)

radoskier said:


> Little update on this one... was able to use the long bars as cross bars and bought some 80inch bars that will be able to also go on a raft but overall feeling good about the purchase. Didnt have to buy a single lowpro....
> View attachment 64497


Ummm, what holds the bottom rails apart! There should be two or three spreader bars in there....


----------



## jamesthomas (Sep 12, 2010)

Do yourself a favor, clean and put some 303 on those tubes.


----------



## radoskier (Nov 27, 2010)

MNichols said:


> Ummm, what holds the bottom rails apart! There should be two or three spreader bars in there....


They're coming


----------

